# The Shack is now on a dedicated server...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe it's worth announcing that we now have our own dedicated server to host the Shack.

Our server consist of:

Pentium 4 3.4GHz Dual Core Processor
2GB PC3200 RAM
2 X 160GB 7200RPM SATA / 8MB Cache HDD
Linux - CentOS 4

Our datacenter is owned by LiquidWeb where we have 1600GB Tier 1 Bandwidth



LiquidWeb will be managing the server for us and they guarantee 100% network uptime.

LiquidWeb also offers shared and VPS hosting if you are interested in good quality hosting. Their support is top notch and among the best in the industry.


We hope you enjoy surfin' at the Shack!


----------

